# How do you make scroll saw fretwork patterns?



## Timzo

Hello Lumberjocks,

I am here to ask how I could come to make my own scroll saw fretwork patterns because I have owned my scroll saw for a couple months now and have made some really cool projects that I have found on the internet and have used some of Steve Good's patterns (and also Band of the Whirligigs that came first for Wirligig wars 2013). I am wanting to start making my own patterns to say that they are original and unique so I have been researching non stop and can not find anything useful so I came here to my fellow LumberJocks. Could somebody please give me some tips or direct me to a program that could help thank you very much.

Tim


----------



## nailbanger2

I don't mean for this to be rude, but it may sound that way. Your question is very similar to "How do I get to Carnegie Hall?" in that the answer is the same- Practice, Practice, Practice.


----------



## Timzo

Well nailbanger2, firstly I know where your coming from and that is not rude at all but you say practice. You see, I have to know how to start of with the basics to be able to practice more, so how am I supposed to practice if I do not have the basics?


----------



## nailbanger2

I am not a designer, I can tell you that. I would say start drawing anything that comes to mind. Look at designs online, as in fabric designs, logos, artwork. Then start drawing, and I do mean drawing, as if you just copy, that is not designing. I look at designing as original artwork. I am not able to do it, there are people on here who do it quite well. If you are just looking for designs to scroll, you can use the search function above to find some designers. You will have to pay a small amount for their designs, and sometimes they give them away for free.


----------



## mtenterprises

All things start with an idea. In your case an idea for an original and unique scroll saw pattern. Do you have an idea? If so sketch it. No dimensions just sketch it. Now refine the sketch until you think it's the best you can do. Of course this will take some time but original and unique is not instantaneous it may take lots of time. Once you have that (in your mind) perfect sketch now draw it out to scale with dimensions and again adjust as necessary. (All you need is lots of paper pencils and a ruler nothing fancy no computer program.) If it's what you want and you are pleased with it make the pattern attach it to some cheap wood and try it. If it works great if not it's back to the drawing board don't give up, who knows you may have the next pet rock. Do this until it is finally that original and unique scroll saw pattern and project that you were looking for and remember it will not be instantaneous. Once you have accomplished this each successive original and unique scroll saw pattern will become easier and faster. Each of these steps is PRACTICE you don't need basics it all starts with an IDEA. That way it is YOUR original and unique item.

Now this may sound insulting but it is very true -

Think, I know it hurts but like any exercise it gets easier the more you do it.

MIKE


----------



## Timzo

Wow Mike thank you for them words they have really knocked good information into my head that was way far from insulting. Even know it may not seem but these are inspirational words. Im only 15 and just from this reply of yours who knows I will make some amazing artworks. I cant believe that so little someone could say could change somebody thoughts for good thank you Mike very much well I better get to work. And thanks again nailbanger2.


----------



## hobby1

I did a lot of scroll sawing when I first got my scroll saw too, I used all comercial patterns, out of books or the innernet plans, I know what you mean by, what's the first step, designing a pattern can be very difficult, you can be a good sketch artist, and still miss making the patterns, because a sketch of something, will not work unless you know where to make the cutouts in that sketch, its not a matter of knowing how to draw, but where to make the cutout lines, so the sketch becomes a solid form.


----------



## mtenterprises

Tim I hope you accomplish many original and unique things not only in woodworking but in life in general.
MIKE


----------



## kepy

Two programs that a lot of people use are GIMP and INKSCAPE. Both are free downloads. As has been mentioned before, the biggest problem in converting a picture or drawing into a pattern is keeping a connection so the piece doesn't fall out when cut (floater).


----------



## jerrells

I did not read all of the posts but first, if you are going to do it on a computer, you must know and understand a program like Corel Draw. Then you must understand that it will take a LOT of time to design a pattern. To me, I have looked at the process, it is just not worth my time and effort. For about $6 I can find lots of patterns to my liking and when purchased I have the right to unlimited use.

This is just my two cents.


----------



## Don1

Tim, First, Download Gimp 2.6 (not 2.8) and Inkscape. Then go here http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/scroll-saw-design-tutorials/17249.htm and print out the tutorial. Follow the tutorial step by step and play around with it. After you get used to it, come back and ask specific questions.
You need to start out with a high quality photograph and practice, practice,practice. After you think you have it knocked, practice some more.
Don R


----------



## nailbanger2

Tim, I'm glad you got some advice that was worth a dang, I knew I didn't have the answer, but I knew if I kept your thread up front by putting *anything* on it, someone would come along. That's the way it is on LJ's. Given enough time, someone's always willing to help. BTW, I haven't seen the video yet, but here's Todd Clippinger's thoughts on design and inspiration. http://lumberjocks.com/toddc/blog/37804


----------



## stefang

I can relate very well to your desire to create unique, original work Tim. Personally I think it is a good idea to first copy other's work by using existing patterns for different types of projects, whether purchased or free. That way you will learn what is possible with your scroll saw. If you subscribe to Scroll Saw magazine you can get free patterns and how to articles. After working that way for awhile you will automatically begin to get ideas of your own and incorporate them into your work with maybe just small changes to other's patterns to begin with. Then you will probably start redesigning patterns you find inspiring to add your own personal touch, and lastly you will begin designing your own patterns from scratch when you have learned enough. At the age of 15 you have plenty of time to learn what you need to know. Just take it a step at a time. When you are ready to make your own patterns you won't need to ask anyone how to do it.

If you travel around to different art museums, you might see art students at some of them copying the work of established artists. Copying is a good place to start to get an understanding of the work and the different techniques that have been employed to produce it. Remember that all craftsmen and artists stand on the shoulders of those who have gone before them. The most important thing is your desire to create your own designs. That motivation will get you where you want to go.


----------



## MikeAtencio

Hi Tim. This thread has been running awhile so I'm late to the discussion. If you want to make Victorian fretwork pieces: Buy a set of French curves - they are plastic templates used for drawing complex curves and they come in a number of sizes. Second, find as many patterns of what you want to cut - if it is a person's image, Corel Draw as mentioned earlier works great. I use Photoshop and put the image under a grid of 1' x 1' squares. You have to find a grid preset for Photoshop. Download it and then scale it to your rulers. Next take a layer and set it below the grid. If your piece is 12" x 18" - for example, a bracket for the front porch, download that bracket image,scale it to the size you want then make sure you print the image with the grid superimposed over it. You can it to your thin piece of plywood and make a permanent pattern or modify the image the way you prefer.

This gives you the grid and the ability to print onto a piece of 8.5" x 11' paper then draw your grid lines onto your wood and copy your image in full scale. So writing it and showing it are two ways of learning. I'm a visual learner so here's a video link to a YouTube video showing different methods to getting proportions right etc. 



 It's one of the best videos I've found and provides you with the ability to teach yourself. Like me, you're an autodidactic (look it up). Enjoy and good luck.


----------

